# How to evaluate hunt drive??



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've heard people mention this and have always wondered - how do you TEST a dog's "hunt" drive?

If I was to take Mauser to a field of tall grass, hold him while I throw the ball and then let him go "hunt" for it - is that a valid test?

Or would it be better to not let him SEE where I throw the ball and just tell him to "go find it"??

I know he is CRAZY about the ball and will put up with most ANYTHING to get it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, I can tell what we do in our testing of prospects. Each test in a different area

Test 1: Throw the ball into a kudzu patch or tall brush......we expect the dog to come out with the ball

Test 2: Throw the ball with dog watching but delays of 30 and 60 seconds

Test 3: Throw the ball and turn the dog around - walk in circles- turn him loose away from throw area.

Test 4: Put up dog throw ball, bring him back to different area hold out hands and see what he does.

In all cases the dog should search energetically and without ending the search until he finds it. 

The K9 officer who assessed my dog also threw different toys (incluidng metal pipes) into all kinds of ridiculous areas, in tunnels, under vehicles, etc to guage nerve at the same time. 

We do nothing to encourage the dog - tall grass and kudzu are both pretty good because they are hard for the dog to visually mark the landing spot.

To be honest though, that is a baseline. Where you really tell is when you are working the dogs. Are they working, what happens as trails get older or search areas get bigger? How reliable? A dog can pass these simple tests and still wash out. Others may not pass but may be given a change at trailing......(Can you see a bloohound looking for a tennis ball?)

We give a 2nd chance to dogs who are not used to playing ball. Some dogs have this brought out but you can't put it in - if a dog won't hunt he wont hunt.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Actually, we are evaluating the dog's retrieve drive. The drive must be so over the top and insatiable that the dog will HUNT for it under any and all circumstances. You start out in an area with weeds,tall grass,debris whatever. You throw some sight retrieves. Then you set up blind retrieves. You place the ball,kong, bumper whatever out in an area,bring the dog and "fake" throw the reward. The dog must go out and search NONSTOP for this without becoming distracted or bored. 
If the dog accomplishes this,you move on to other environments. You continue the blind retrieve exercises making sure the dog never stops searching. Test dogs around loud noises, distractions, on rubble or debris, on slick floors. etc. ANY sign of distraction from searching,the dog is a wash
Drive cannot be built. It is there or it is not. Genetics


----------

